# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Σε αγάπησα, σ'αγαπώ και θα σε αγαπώ για πάντα.

## mariakappa

Πως να σε ξεχασω καρδουλα μου? Πως να ξεχασω τα καλοκαιρινα μεσημερια που κοιμωσουν στο στερνο μου, τα χειμωνιατικα μεσημερια που σε εβαζα κατω απο τα σκεπασματα για να μην κρυωνεις, τις φωνες σου οταν γυριζα απο την δουλεια το βραδυ, τα φιλια που γεμιζα το κορμι σου και σε εκνευριζα, τα ατελειωτα χαδια, το γουργουρισμα σου οταν σε εβαζα στο λαιμο μου, τις βολτες μας στην εξοχη, και τοσα αλλα που η στεναχωρια με κανει να ξεχναω.
Ματαια προσπαθησα να σε βοηθησω αφου τα προβληματα υγειας σου ειχαν ηδη διαγραψει το μελλον σου.Προσπαθησα να απαλυνω για λιγο τον πονο σου και να σε κανω να ξεχασεις τα τεσσερα πρωτα χρονια της ζωης σου που περασες σε μπουντρουμη ενος παρανομου εκτροφεα στον κολονο. Προσπαθησα.Προσπαθησα πολυ αλλα η φυση με νικησε.Με κατατροπωσε.
Καρδουλα μου πεταξες μακρυα και δεν σε φτανω αλλα μην στεναχωριεσε καπου καπως θα ξανασυναντηθουμε.Αντιο για τωρα.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ ξερω ποσο πονας για τον αγαπημενο αλεξανδρινο σου .... να σαι παντα δυνατη να φροντιζεις τα πουλακια σου οπως αυτον ,οπως πολλων αλλων παιδιων που παντα προσπαθεις οσο μπορεις να βοηθησεις !
ο Δημιουργος ας τον αναπαυσει .

----------


## PAIANAS

Ουφ ρε Μαράκι ...μας ψυχοπλάκωσες και μας στενοχώρησες νυχτιάτικα ...εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα !!

----------


## Panosfx

Μαρια πως;Πωπω βραδιατικα...
Α ρε Μαρακι γαμωτο παει ο κουκλος;Ποσο χρονων ηταν;Απο τι πεθανε;
Συγνωμη για τις ερωτησεις αλλα τα ψιλοεπαιξα τωρα...

----------


## COMASCO

πωω..μαρια ειλικρινα λυπαμαι!για την απωλεια σου!πηγε κοντα στον δημιουργο του!

----------


## mariakappa

ηταν σχεδον 7 εαν μου ειχε πει την αληθεια ο εκτροφεας.στις αρχες του αυγουστου επαθε εγκεφαλιτιδα αλλα δεν ξερουμε απο τι προηλθε καθως δεν ξερω ολο το παρελθον του.μπορει να ηταν ιος που πηρε απο την μαμα του ή να προηλθε απο χτυπημα στο κεφαλι.ο γιατρος στην αρχη μας ειχε δωσει 2 μερες ζωης καθως η κατασταση του ειχε επιδεινωθει ραγδαια.το παλεψαμε με κορτιζονη, αντιβιοση και βιταμινες και τελικα καταφερε να ζησει 2 μηνες.τις τελευταιες ημερες ειχε παραλλησει η μια του πλευρα και ξερω οτι επρεπε να φυγει για να λυτρωθει, αλλα οσο και εγωιστικο αν ειναι εκ μερους μου εγω θα ηθελα να ειναι μαζι μου εστω και σε αυτη την κατασταση.

----------


## Panosfx

Σε νιωθω Μαρια...Ετσι θα αισθανομουν κι εγω...
Κριμα το καημενο.Εκανες οτι μπορουσες κι ισως κατι παραπανω.
Πωπω στεναχωρηθηκα τωρα...

----------


## lagreco69

Ωχ!! πολυ ασχημο αυτο!!! κουραγιο Μαρια!! καποια στιγμη θα ξανασυναντηθειτε!!!! πω πω πολυ κριμα!!! πηγε νωριτερα κοντα στον δημιουργο μας. να εισαι δυνατη!!! Μαρια ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος!! οτι εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες για να τον σωσεις. πολυ λυπαμαι!!!!!

----------


## mai_tai

μαρια εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες-θα σε ευγνωμονει απο εκει ψηλα ο φιλος σου π σε γνωρισε κ για οσα του προσφερες-ολη την αγαπη σου συνεχισε να την δινεις κ στα αλλα πουλακια π σε χρειαζονται!ανατριχιασα κυριολεκτικα στην ειδηση παρολο π τα ειχαμε πει!

----------


## Leonidas

_....Λυπαμαι Μαρακι,!! ξερω οτι ηταν ενα μεγαλο και σημαντικο κομματι της ζωης σου!!_

----------


## svevo30

Κρίμα...πολύ λυπάμαι Μαρία...υπομονή...θα ναι κοντά σου γιατι πάντα θα τον θυμάσαι...!

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

Μαρία λύπάμαι πολύ για το χαμό του λατρεμένου σου πουλιού!
Τώρα πετάει ελεύθερο στους ουρανούς!!!
Να είσαι καλά Μαρία, δυστυχώς η ζωή είναι πολύ σκληρή

----------


## ponak21

Κριμα Μαρια, στεναχωρηθηκα τωρα....εκανες οτι μπορουσες...!!!Κρατησε τις ομορφες στιγμες τουλαχιστον και να τον θυμασαι,ετσι.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

..................................................  ............................. :Sick0004:

----------


## geog87

Μαρια πολυ λυπαμαι για το χαμο του αγαπημενου σου πουλιου...η ιστορια του που μας ειχε πει ηταν συγκλονιστικη!μπραβο σου για οσα του προσφερες οσο καιρο τον ειχες διπλα σου!σιγουρα αν δεν τον ειχες στα χερια σου θα ειχε φυγει γι'αυτο το μακρι ταξιδι νωριτερα!παντως οπου και να βρισκεται τωρα...η ψυχουλα του σιγουρα θα σε ευχαριστει για ολα οσο του προσφερες!!!!!

----------


## Snowbird

κουράγιο! έκανες ό,τι μπορούσες. με τη φύση δεν μπορούμε να τα βάλλουμε..

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ Λυπαμαι... Ας ειναι αναπαυμενο στους ουρανους.*

----------


## daras

με κομματιασε το μηνυμα σου....λυπαμαι πολυ.....ειχα μαθει τις υπερπροσπαθειες που εκανες κι εσυ...και το φτερωτος σου φιλος.....
Καποια πραγματα δυστυχως ειναι πανω απο τις δυναμεις μας....

----------


## PAIANAS

Eίμαι πια της άποψης (όσο κι αν ακούγεται οξύμωρο ) ότι ένας χαμός θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται με γιορτή κι όχι με δάκρυ και πόνο.
Δεν τα'χω καταφέρει ακόμη αλλά θα'θελα κάποτε να μπορώ να λειτουργήσω έτσι για κάποιον αγαπημένο που χάνεται..
Μαρία αφιερωμένα ..

Μέτρο βίου το καλόν ου το του χρόνου μήκος (η αξία της ζωής μετριέται με την ωραιότητα της και όχι με το μήκος της ) .Πλούταρχος

Ο κόσμος σκηνή, ο βίος πάροδος .Ήρθες, είδες, απήλθες . Δημόκριτος 

Ου το ζην περί πλείστου ποιητέον, αλλά το ευ ζην.(Δεν είναι ανώτερο το να ζεις απλώς ,αλλά το να ζεις έντιμα ,όμορφα,ηθικά ) Σωκράτης

Πάς ώσπερ άρτι γεγονώς εκ του ζην απέρχεται.(ο καθένας φεύγει από τη ζωή ,σα να'ρθε μόλις τώρα )

Dum vivimus vivamus*.* (όσο ζούμε ..ας ζήσουμε !)

Bis vivit qui bene vivit (ζει δυό φορές αυτός που ζει καλά )

Το ότι δεν θα ξανάρθει ποτέ, αυτό είναι που κάνει τη ζωή τόσο γλυκιά. Emily Dickinson

Kαλημέρα, καληνύχτα, αυτή είναι η ζωή . Σενέκας 

Ερχόμαστε από μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο· καταλήγουμε σε μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο· το μεταξύ φωτεινό διάστημα το λέμε Ζωή. Καζαντζάκης 

Δεν είναι τίποτα να πεθάνεις. Είναι τρομακτικό να μη ζεις. Βίκτωρ Ουγκώ

----------


## jk21

like σε ολα εκτος σε αυτο του Καζαντζακη

----------


## panos70

Κριμα για το πουλακι  σου Μαρια......... λυπαμαι     :sad:

----------


## Athina

Σε καταλαβαίνω Μαρία μου και λυπάμαι πολύ.Καλό ταξίδι να έχει το αγγελάκι σου...

----------


## kaveiros

Για άλλη μια φορά θέλω να γράψω ότι αισθάνομαι τυχερός που γνώρισα έναν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ σαν την Μαρία έστω κι από απόσταση. Ο Κοκός πέταξε, αυτό που μου έμεινε είναι η υπομονή και η θέληση της Μαρίας να τον κρατήσει στη ζωή. Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά άτομα που θα είχαν τέτοιες αντοχές. Και νομίζω ότι σε δύναμη της έμοιασε και ο Κοκός, πάλεψε κυριολεκτικά για να τα καταφέρει. Καλό του ταξίδι, είμαι σίγουρος ότι εκεί που είναι πλέον δεν πονάει.

----------


## Antigoni87

Γνώρισα τη Μαρία, τον άντρα της και τον υπέροχο αλεξανδρινό τους πριν ελάχιστο καιρό, όταν με πολλή αγάπη και φροντίδα φιλοξένησαν τα πουλάκια μου για μια εβδομάδα.... Λυπήθηκα τόσο πολύ στο άκουσμα αυτού του χαμού  :sad: ... Κυρίως γιατί τους είδα πώς τον κοιτούσαν, άκουσα την ιστορία του και τα όσα έκαναν για να τον κρατήσουν στη ζωή, κόντρα στις προβλέψεις και τις γνωματεύσεις.
Τους είδα έστω και για λίγο να τον χαϊδεύουν, να του μιλάνε καθησυχαστικά, να τον έχουν πάντα εκεί δίπλα τους, παρέα. Δυο υπέροχοι άνθρωποι, με τόση αγάπη μέσα τους που καταλάβαινες ότι αν πιάσουν να φροντίσουν ένα πλάσμα, θα το κάνουν με τον σωστότερο τρόπο.
Λυπάμαι πραγματικά Μαρία μου... Σας σκεφομαστε, ευχόμαστε να τον θυμάστε για πάντα με αγάπη και να θυμάστε ότι αν δεν ήσασταν εσείς, αυτό το πουλάκι θα είχε φύγει πολύυυυ νωριτερα από τη ζωή....

----------

